# Attic Stair Cover



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Run this search "building an insulated cover for pull down stairs pictures" then click more images for all sorts of options.

I'm a retired energy auditor so Have seen a good number of covered attic entrances. Most are not sealed well enough (we are fussy) and they need to be super insulated.

In addition to the air leakage you are addressing, the rest of the ceiling to attic plane needs to be checked and sealed. Recessed lights, plumbing piped, electrical boxes and drop ceilings usually provide a total leakage area that would disappoint you. Here some leaking hunting help.
https://www.energystar.gov/ia/partners/bldrs_lenders_raters/downloads/TBC_Guide_062507.pdf

Bud


----------



## PPBART (Nov 11, 2011)

Bud9051 said:


> Run this search "building an insulated cover for pull down stairs pictures" then click more images for all sorts of options...


Lots of good info there; wish I'd seen that 30 yrs ago! Lots of ideas for ways to tweak our energy consumption. Our house does have the blown-in wet insulation in all exterior walls. We also installed a heat-pump (which we have replaced twice since with new higher-efficiency units) and a waste-heat recovery unit that was supposed to add heat to the water heater (didn't work well, at all). Compared to neighbors, our electric bill is pretty modest (avg <$200/mth) for a 2,400 sq ft all-electric home -- but there is always a reason to improve.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

If you have a basement or crawlspace then a lot of air sealing can be done from down there. Air sealing is considered one of the least expensive DIY jobs with the best return.

Bud


----------



## DianaKaye (Oct 15, 2017)

Bud9051 said:


> Run this search "building an insulated cover for pull down stairs pictures" then click more images for all sorts of options.
> 
> I'm a retired energy auditor so Have seen a good number of covered attic entrances. Most are not sealed well enough (we are fussy) and they need to be super insulated.
> 
> ...


 I just printed your guide as I'm fanatical about saving electricity/money. We have two small attics in our house which don't cover the entire house, so I don't know what was done for insulation. Part of the house was built in 1946 and then several additions with the last one being 15 years ago. The two attics have R30. Is there any benefit to adding more insulation on top of this or having insulation blown into the rafters? TIA! Diane


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi Diana, you might want to start your own thread but I'll answer here.
Adding more insulation on top of r-30 will provide limited improvement. Not to say "no" but in my experience there are many other more rewarding places to put your efforts and money . And that is why I suggest your own thread as you may need the space.

In the attic/s air sealing to prevent heated air inside the house from leaking into that space is a top priority and probably not done before all of that insulation was installed. The more insulation you put up there the more difficult it becomes to do ANY air sealing. Use the link in the post above as reference.

Other advice I like to offer is to develop a long term plan as some improvements are much easier when combined with other work. Example, replacing windows is easy to do if the siding is being replaced.

Tell us more about your house and your plans and there are many here willing to help.

Bud


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Build an insilated box in the attic in the shape of a gable out of 2x6 add an insulated door and cheap latch 
So when you go up the stairs you can swing the door open and then move the light switch to the wall too so you are never tripping around in the dark looking for it.
Line the inside with drywall.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

I guess I am just getting lazy or un-motivated, as everyone's ideas here make my insulated garage attic pull down stairs.. lid, look bad. 

I just put a piece of 3/8 inch plywood on top of my ceiling joists that boxed in my opening. Put a roll on gasket under it and put it on hinges and glued R30 batts on the attic side of it. 

I go up the ladder, push up on the plywood door and a chain stops it from dropping all the way over. The attic light switch with a "on" pilot lamp is on my garage wall to the left of it( to be sure I do not leave it on accidently) . JMO


----------

